# The Victor Pint Jar



## jskirk (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is one I picked up today, a surprise fine at the flea market along with 2 other jars I found.  I was wondering who made this and what type of lid did it have.   Any value?


----------



## coreya (Apr 27, 2011)

The Victor Patented 1899 had glass lid and a metal buckle clamp (in aqua & clear) Trademark patent #96,555 issued 4/21/14 to the Victor Jar Co. Detroit Mich. for the word victor on glass jars.  Patent #616,890 was issued 1/3/1899 to george W. Burkhart of Detroit and Patent #643,908 was issued on 2/20/1900 to ernst R. Meyer of Detroit Mich.
 Possible Makers are Meyer-Mathauer glass co. Detroit Mich, Safe Glass Co. Upland Ind., & Illinois Glass Co. Alton Ill. for Meyer fruit jar co. & Victor Jar Co. Detroit Mich.
 The closeure is listed as 50 - 60% value and the clamp is scarce! 75 - 150
 BTW Nice find


----------

